# Wit ko pa



## altosim

What does this mean?

"Wit ko pa nami2ru su pase ng bu2o ng araw ko."


----------



## Sinshana

Why don't you try asking him or her directly what s/he means?


----------



## captaingoodvibes

Very colloquial, with the use of gay lingo, which has sadly come to be more and more accepted as part of the rich Filipino language.


----------



## mataripis

She/he makes my day.it is man made expression for certain group  only.


----------

